# FREE GAMEKEEPER CATAPULT !!!!!



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

FREE GAMEKEEPER CATAPULT FOR THE PERSON WHO CAN CUT/TEAR THE MOST CARDS IN 1 SHOT,

BUT FIRST OF ALL I MUST SAY A BIG THANK YOU TO HAWK, HE INSPIRED ME TO DO THIS COMPETITION WITH ONE OF HES RECENT VIDEOS, SO A BIG THANK YOU FROM ME HAWK,









RULES
*ANY SHOOTER CAN ENTER THE COMPETITION FROM ANYWERE IN THE WORLD,
*NO AMMO BIGGER THAN 12MM CAN BE USED,
*YOU MUST BE STANDING 15 FEET AWAY FROM THE CARD/CARDS,
* THE CARD/CARDS MUST BE TEARED ALL THE WAY THROUGH TO COUNT,
*YOU MUST GET THE CARDS AND WERE YOU ARE SHOOTING FROM IN THE SAME FRAME, EXAMPLE "CLICK ON THE LINK BELOW"






THE CONTEST WILL END ON THE 20TH OF APRIL AT 6pm (brittish time) AND THE PERSON WHO HAS CUT OR TEARED THE MOST CARDS AT THAT TIME WINS,

THIS IS A VERY HARD SHOT TO DO SO JUST BY TEARING ONE CARD COULD WIN THE COMPETITION,

IF YOU DONT HAVE A VICE YOU CAN NAIL OF GLUE THE CARDS TO THE SIDE OF A PIECE OF WOOD,

THE REASON OF THIS CONTEST IS TO GET MORE PEOPLE INTO SHOOTING CATAPULTS, ALSO ITS A BIT OF FRIENDLY COMPETITION WITH THE WINNER RECIEVING A GAMEKEEPER CATAPULT, (ANY DESIGN THEY WISH)

SO GET SHOOTING FOLKS AND GOOD LOOK, ALL THE BEST "JOHN"


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i would do this but ihave no back door key atm my dads took to work so i cant do


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

mckee said:


> i would do this but ihave no back door key atm my dads took to work so i cant do


Dont worry mate u got 5 days, good look, john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ohh i thought u ment tonight i dident read properly i shall do on week end


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

its a shame i can't enter hahahaha, click on the link below, 5 cards with 1 shot, john


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

If my lead arrives I will give it a go thought it would be here by now.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> If my lead arrives I will give it a go thought it would be here by now.


have you thought about casting your own balls, its much cheaper than buying them, john


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have not got a clue where to get lead from


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I have not got a clue where to get lead from


i go to the local scrapyard and ask if i can by £10 worth, it makes 1000+ 12mm lead balls, you can get the mould of ebay for around £10, have a look at my youtube vid "making your own lead balls" it works out much cheaper, john


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Right I will ask I know our scrap merchant he has been here years he has strong gypsy roots very well known Mr.G. Boswell a good man.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

no videos posted yet guys? come on !!!! 1 card cut could win you a gamekeeper catapult, john


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im strugling to get some cards so when i get some ill give a try doest it have to tear all the way through?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

I will give it a go as soon as I have the choice


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's my poor effort and I just realized its all been in vain,I just read that I had to be in the frame lol









plus it's lousy quality video,I'm so annoyed with myself right now!














Looks like I'll have to redo it in the morning Ahhhhhhhg!









I hope this will encourage others to try it


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Now thats worth wining I'm going to see if I can borrow a camera off someone.
Martin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

john i dont think i will be able to do this any more for i cannot find a way to set the cards up but i will keep looking for solutions


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

My second attempt,

This is hard even at 15 feet with 3/8 steel I did not help myself shooting against a white background lol

Anyway I got it on about the sixth shot,not a winning entry for sure but at least I'm giving it ago


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Still no ammo ordered it eight days ago emailed them will post today un fortunately it will not be here in time.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

is 50cal(size2 sinker) bigger than 12mm?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

huey224 said:


> is 50cal(size2 sinker) bigger than 12mm?


12.7mm is over


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

No lead so gave it a go with the steel John here is my entry.If the lead arrives before the competition ends I will give it another go cant see it being here though.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tWZHrvEa5Og


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I was wondering when the pro's would show up







no chance for us novices now!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

slingshot_sniper said:


> I was wondering when the pro's would show up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no pro just competitive .


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I was wondering when the pro's would show up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no pro just competitive .
[/quote]

Oh I meant no offence hence the smiley faces


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh I meant no offence hence the smiley faces















[/quote]

Oh I'm not offended , Heres another vid slightly better this time managed to get half way through the second card.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

doing better than me,this is really hard and it should be for the prize







good luck guys i'm out now as my bands have failed............it's been fun and good luck.









now where is that postman?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive only got 14mm lead at the moment,and can mods enter ha ha, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> Ive only got 14mm lead at the moment,and can mods enter ha ha, jeff


Mods can enter but not with 14mm cannon balls


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Ive only got 14mm lead at the moment,and can mods enter ha ha, jeff


Mods can enter but not with 14mm cannon balls








[/quote]

i,ll melt a few down and recast them to 12mm, and put bit of razor blades in ha ha, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

ok im going to use bussiness cards i think thats ok?


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

wish I saw this earlier


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok guys my final attempt three cards cut with precision














Just a little light hearted fun


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is my third entry this time i'm using 10mm lead that arrived from Fish this morning It took a while getting here I know some on here dont like him but I don't have a problem with him apart from a slow delivery but the product is fine. as you will see how it shoots on this video boy does it pack a punch.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uqd9REt69aw


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep the lead certainly packs a punch I must get round to making my own soon,I mostly have 9.5 mm steel


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Ok guys my final attempt three cards cut with precision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha lmao, very funny but you know it can't count lol lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Aww! shucks I thought I had it in the bag


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh my god I did it I shot two card in half with a 3/8 hex nut the card were both cut but had like 3mm left on each far side. Please make this count I am shooting hex nuts. I will post vid soon I am not sure how to put the vid on the web i have pics and vids will post them soon.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

the competition ends today at 6pm (brittish time)
at the moment hawk is in the lead with 2 & 1/2 cards cut !
please do not post any more vids unless you do the same or more than 2 & 1/2 cards,
if you think cutting more than 2 & 1/2 cards is not possible please click on the link below,





the lucky winner can pick any one of the gamekeeper catapults from the link below,






i realy like all you guys posting your vids and i think its great for the forum, therefore as soon as this contest ends i will be starting another, i'm not sure what the next contest will be but if you have any idears please let me know, good look and all the best....... john


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy resolution.Shooting at 2 cards but only cut 1 and a half. Had to stop every 35 seconds because of the time limit on my phone. Well hope you enjoy and I hope I win. Using 3/8 hexnuts and dankung with 2040 8 strand.

1st: 




2cd: 




3rd:



 the hit


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't of bought metal playing cards. Watch it is super funny.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

err! John dont you mean I'm in the lead with three cards cut cleanly through?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> the competition ends today at 6pm (brittish time)
> at the moment hawk is in the lead with 2 & 1/2 cards cut !
> please do not post any more vids unless you do the same or more than 2 & 1/2 cards,
> if you think cutting more than 2 & 1/2 cards is not possible please click on the link below,
> ...


thanks john very king going to order some 12mm lead for next one if i like these might start casting i have no chance at this! with 9.5bsteel anywaysd


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

the contest is over and hawk is the winner,

please message me which design you want and your address and i will get it sent out, john


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thankyou very much John a great contest far from easy I have chosen the stealth no6 on the video looks like I will have to get some flatband so I can continue to use this slingshot ,I will use it in some of my future fun video's, Thank's again John.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats hawk enjoy


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

i realy like all you guys posting your vids and i think its great for the forum, therefore as soon as this contest ends i will be starting another, i'm not sure what the next contest will be but if you have any idears please let me know, good look and all the best....... john









How about posting video's amusing or skillfull and letting the forum members vote for the winner,I will not be entering again though no offence but it would not be right to do so.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Something challenging but a bit more do-able, please


----------

